# rot and pleuros



## MoreWater (Mar 30, 2008)

I just picked up some pleuros that have basically been wrapped in paper with damp sphag for a few days. A couple have lost some leaves (lepanthes) from being too wet. 

Some of the masdies also have leaf loss, but I suspect this is something else, as I've had it happen on dendrochilums too - leaves look fine but break off near the base. (Lack of water, lack of humidity, or something less benign?)

Does any one have suggestions for a safe dousing for the lepanthes? I'm considering chamomile tea (it seems to have worked for preventing damping off, for what that's worth), weak hydrogen peroxide (a bit wary on this one). Can cinnamon be in "tea" form to work? What about Lance' dragon's blood? Any experiences would be appreciated. 

I suspect they will recover ok without anything, but I want to up their chances of survival. ...


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been using some Dragon's blood on Scaphosepalums and Restrepias. I put about 2-3 drops to a pint of RO water and sprayed the whole plant.

The problem I was working on was more like a fusarium wilt with desicating leaves falling off of stems. It slowed the progress, but didn't stop it. Also I've seen leaf drop off pretty commonly in pleuros after a humidity shock (a couple of dry days). So not sure exactly what you are seeing at this point.

The mycorrhiza inoculate that I started working with seems to be making progress on the worst of the wilt cases in my Restrepias.

What is your air humidity level?


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 30, 2008)

The lep leaves look like cilantro that has been in the fridge - blackening and mush. I'm sure this is a result from their trip (I just picked them up at the Longwood show).

The masdie is also from from the show - might be the humidity then.

They will be going in my case at work, which has a humidity level that fluctuates... but should be fine for Lep calodictyon and the others I picked (based on past experience).


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 30, 2008)

I do about the same as Rick with the Dragons blood....seems to work even with seedlings


----------



## Candace (Mar 30, 2008)

> blackening and mush



Are you sure what you're experiencing isn't cold damage?


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 30, 2008)

Candace said:


> Are you sure what you're experiencing isn't cold damage?



No I'm not sure of anything.... The remaining leaves look okay though.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2008)

Candace said:


> Are you sure what you're experiencing isn't cold damage?



It sounds like cold damage to me too.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2008)

You're going to lose some leaves from shock but clean them off and keep the plants cool if they're cool growers. I swear by the fogger. I have some stuff alive that I'd never have managed without it.


----------

